# Sore Nips 1 Month After PCT?



## M1seryD1str1ct (Mar 5, 2017)

Title

Finished PCT a month ago and this week suddenly my nipples (they tend to alternate daily) are so tender they burn in the shower and under a shirt. Getting bright pink when acting up.

Was first cycle of just test cyp 250-500/week, PCT was Nolva 20mg for 6 weeks and clomid 50/50/50/50.

Boners and sex drive back, nuts grew back, just this all of a sudden.

*Havent gotten bloods yet was waiting a full 2 months to allow levels to normalize


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you a runner? Are they puffy or any palpable lumps?


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Mar 5, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Are you a runner? Are they puffy or any palpable lumps?



I actually just started running these pst couple weeks but not every day or anything

And since mid cycle they've been mega puffy it's permanent


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm not saying it is, but it could be runners nip. I used to be a distance runner and I would put tape on them to keep them from rubbing raw against my shirt. Just something to think about.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 5, 2017)

Is it just me or has every night one of your AAS experiences have gone south?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2017)

See if 20 nolva daily helps.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah trying to come off permanently but it's giving me trouble from the grave dammit

Drug testing left and right for military/law right now can't risk taking anything yet


----------



## Seeker (Mar 5, 2017)

You are the poster child as to why test only is important for a 1st cycle.  Sorry for all your troubles man.


----------

